# Gearing up for breding season



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Tomorrow starts my 2012 breeding season in full speed. I have put all my pairs together this week. Tomorrow I will put lights on a timer in the loft giving the birds that false spring feeling. Hope to have all my pairs on eggs by mid Dec. That way I can start banding birds early Jan. I am jealous of you guys with the little breeds that can hatch late and still have mature birds come Louisville and other fall shows. I am setting timers, upping the protein, got everyone wormed and ready to rock and roll. Starting this early will also give me a little lee way if after a couple hatches I dont think a pair is working I can still change and get another round or two. I wish everyone a great season.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm still not sure when to start breeding way to many hawks out here. I want to breed the birds when the robins come back.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm getting a late start this year. Probably won't put them together until January.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I put lights on for 16 hours starting 2 weeks before I put birds together.That gives them time to get their hormone levels up and be more apt to pair up. Just a suggestion.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

akbird said:


> I put lights on for 16 hours starting 2 weeks before I put birds together.That gives them time to get their hormone levels up and be more apt to pair up. Just a suggestion.


Never thought of that, thanks. I put birds together for awhile before they get the lights that way the cocks dont run the hens as bad. I have timers come on at 4am and go off at 10 am. That gives them 13 hours with the sun and light combined. Thanks again, I wish others would post on their methiods as well. Guy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No that gives them 6 hours LOL You mean 10 pm.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

No I mean 10 AM. It is daylight at 10 AM and I let the sun be their light and then the sun goes down 5 30 or so, so it is 13 hours of light give or take. Not 6 LOL


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thirteen hours no matter how you figure it won't be enough. Got to have at least sixteen for it to have any effect. Doesn't matter if you're trying to get a horse to shed its winter hair or get pigeons to breed.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

I have used 13 to 14 (as days get longer) hour system for years and have raised alot of Lahores doing so. But as I have found years ago, what works for one person might not for another, so all I can say is everyone should do what they think is best for them. I myself will stick with what has worked for years. 13 to 14 hours. But thanks for your input.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

old*cowboy said:


> No I mean 10 AM. It is daylight at 10 AM and I let the sun be their light and then the sun goes down 5 30 or so, so it is 13 hours of light give or take. Not 6 LOL


OK I see what your doing now.


----------

